# Just arrived



## galeshaheed (Apr 7, 2009)

Hello, can anyone help me find some garden pebbles or shale for my garden. Also some cacti . Are there any expat ladies living in El Sherouk city that would like to meet up


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

*sharouk*



galeshaheed said:


> Hello, can anyone help me find some garden pebbles or shale for my garden. Also some cacti . Are there any expat ladies living in El Sherouk city that would like to meet up


My husband, daughter and i will be moving there in three weeks or so. We are finishing our house out there. It wouldbe great to keep in touch till we move and then we can meet up! PM me anytime.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

galeshaheed said:


> Hello, can anyone help me find some garden pebbles or shale for my garden. Also some cacti . Are there any expat ladies living in El Sherouk city that would like to meet up


Hi bat here I'm in sherouk, never seen shale here but then again never looked as for pebbles , had a grdner who did the pebbles but lasted a few months before they were blasted by over enthusiastic watering so I gave up, cacti, just pinch a cutting from your neighbors it grows like a weed.there is a woman who specializes in cacti but not to sure were she is. Sure others will know.


----------

